# Auroras wedding planning!



## LittleAurora

So, I thought I would start a wedding thread!

We are getting married 22nd August 2012! :happydance:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/card2.jpg
we are not sending out save the dates, but my OH made this to give to his parents when we visit them as a surprise!

https://www.theoldinn.com/

*We (*read: I) have planned so much already! lol We have decided that it wont be the usual kind of wedding. 
We are writing our own vows
The bridal party (incl me) will be wearing black

We are having a very relaxed, easy going day. No schedule unless there has to be one, like when the registrar is book and when the meal is served!

We are having a children's entertainer for the kids then we are kicking them out! lol

No DJ (I think lol) No cake No 1st dance!

Ill upload some pics shortly! 

Thanks for reading Ill look forward to your input!


----------



## apaton

Hi I remember you from September stars :) I'm getting married 13sept 2012 so I'll follow this journey too !!look forward to your pics your day sounds fab !x


----------



## LittleAurora

1st...engagement ring!!! https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0040.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Imajhgjge.jpg

wedding ring!! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/B9O2fSQEWkKGrHqYOKnUEy0FyLLskBM5LGmig0_35.jpg

My Oh is having a tungsten carbon fiber ring! it looks lovely but I don't have a pic yet!


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks to Nukes inspiration I have decided to make a brooch bouquet! 

here it is so far! This is not them all, and not the final placement its just to show what I have!

Also...the ring to go on the handle is in a knuckle duster style, and my OH is having a street fighters https://www.streetfightersmag.com/ knuckle duster specially machined for him to use as a kilt pin!! So exciting!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0132.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0134.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0136-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0139.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0143.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0144.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0145.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0146.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0148.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0150.jpg

this is how i made it stand for the pics lol 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0151-2.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

HI apaton!! sounds great!!! cant wait to see what yor up to as well!!


----------



## LittleAurora

hair thing... i have 2 of these!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/IMG01619-20110718-2107.jpg


----------



## apaton

Ohh all looks fab I love your bouquet x


----------



## Feltzy

I love your rings they're beautiful, and the bouquet and hairpieces looks great too. I'm getting married in June 2012 and I've just started the proper planning so I'll be following your thread!


----------



## LittleAurora

Morning!!

Is i normal to dream of wedding things? I dream about the details and plannning and then whenI wake have to fight the urge to google the dream ideas! lol


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya! New stalker! 

OOHHHH we can be over excited together this time next year!!!

love all your things so far and of course your brooch bouquet! I'm having one too but haven't started puting them together.

I'm obsessed over buying brooches already, if I carry on like this for a year my bouquet will be huge!


----------



## LittleAurora

lol!! me to! but I couldnt wait to get started!!!! I guess you are out biding me on ebay for all the pretty ones! lol!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

pahaha! Not me! :winkwink:


----------



## Smile181c

New stalker! :wohoo:

Everything sounds great so far! Love your hair slides :D xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks! I m so excited! booked to try on wedding dresses on the 6th Aug!

Ill post some ideas later!

I'm trying to think of different simple ideas for the centre pieces atm...any ideas? nothing too girly or delicate!1


----------



## Tiff

Wow, everything looks amazing!!! :happydance: Love the bouqet too, you've done a great job!


----------



## LittleAurora

ok dresses!!!

You have to imagine them all in black! I want to wear a black dress. My hubby to be is wearing a black kilt

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Untitled-2.png

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/dress-1.png

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Untitlkljioed.png

my baby daughters dress??

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/IMG01626-20110719-1455.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

I have little votives as favors with the guests names on, but we are not having a table plan, its just sit where you like

SO...

I don't know how I'm going to arrange them/display them to give to the guests.

any ideas?


----------



## Tiff

Ooooh, love the dress for your daughter! I almost chose one that was similar, but it was a white background with black polka dots. It ended up being way too much money though. :(


----------



## taperjeangirl

LittleAurora said:


> I have little votives as favors with the guests names on, but we are not having a table plan, its just sit where you like
> 
> SO...
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to arrange them/display them to give to the guests.
> 
> any ideas?

ill be watching this as I have no idea how to give out mine either! Mine wont be personalised so I thought about just lining them up beside the cake and whoever wants one can just help themselves?


----------



## Smile181c

So your wedding dress is gonna be a big one then! They look lovely :thumbup: 

Why don't you just not personalise them, but put them on the tables at the places? That way everyone gets a favour!

I love that little polka dot dress as well!! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

you see I want everyone to just find their own seat, not be told where to sit! 

I may just have a wee favours table, with a wee thankyou card and their favour so they can see their name and pic it up when they like.

Yes my dress is going to be big! lol! go big or go home!! LOL!!

The babys dress is from tk maxx! I think it was £17 or smoething!


----------



## LittleAurora

nearly forgot....a few more broochs arrived! Im not sure about the floweres tho!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0145-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0143-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0146-1.jpg


----------



## Mynx

I agree about the silk flower brooches. All the others are metal so they might look a little out of place... altho having said that, it's difficult to tell till they're all together.. the silk ones (especially the ivory) might add a little something to it :shrug:


----------



## LittleAurora

lol!! i have a couple of 'net' type flowers (ill take a pic later) but as you said, ill pit it all together and i can take away or add pieces if im not happy! I can always give away unwanted bits! 
Its not like I dont have alot of time to get it right! lol


----------



## honeybee2

i agree about the silk flowers, but the others are :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

ha ha!! love it

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-14003233


----------



## Tiff

:haha: Now that's different!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

My fingers ache from wireing and wrapping all the wires last night!!

But its amazing seeing the pieces all together! The only problem I'm having is trying to arrange them! lol 
I have time tho, i don't even have all my brooches!


----------



## LittleAurora

im so excited! 2 dress shop appointments made for 6th August! can not wait!
Been searching all over the net for table ideas!

this is what im thinking......

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/261751_141343909278956_110583915688289_280729_6542710_n.jpg

with lots of trailing ivy on the table and those little butterflys

I also have little glass votives and was thinking of putting these.... 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/7915.jpg

in them as favours for the guests.

what do you think?


----------



## honeybee2

I love candleabras.


----------



## LittleAurora

here is a wee pic of the ideas for the table 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/table.png


----------



## LittleAurora

OHH and we only have 395 days to go!


----------



## LittleAurora

so....

Venue for the ceremony sorted .... https://www.theoldinn.com/weddings/civil-ceremonies/

we will also be having our reception there! I'm looking forward to the meeting in Sept!! but not looking forward to hearing the final cost and paying the massive deposit! lol


----------



## taperjeangirl

oh your venue is gorgeous!!!

Loving all your table ideas too, I am SO tempted to start my bouquet too but I'm resisting till I have all my brooches cos I know I will want to dismantle it over and over!!!! 

Is yours going to be quite big? I have no idea how many brooches I am going to need....

Bought another 4 off Ebay last night :blush: It's going to add up to being a very expensive bouquet!!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

p..s I want one of those machines for my reception!!!


----------



## Smile181c

That venue is amazing! x


----------



## LittleAurora

the machine looks class!! lol

I dont know how big my bouquet is going to be! lo! I have quite a few already! but not nearly enough! stupidly struggling with the concept of how it all goes together! Nuke may start charging for her time as I ha ve alot of questions! lol


----------



## taperjeangirl

lol there's a tutorial on youtube!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!!

I am actually crying right now! I think I have found our walking down the aisle song!! ill see if I can upload it!


----------



## taperjeangirl

aaaawww!!! I'm still totally undecided, I just dont want to get it wrong :S


----------



## LittleAurora

I hav the song to walk down the aisle to but not one to walk back up as man and wife!! we are not having a 1st dance.


----------



## LittleAurora

ok, so have not up dated in ages sorry! 

I am going to book this photographer https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...es/Wild-Daisy-Art-Photography/128685463816371

what questions should I ask?

Sat. 6th Im trying on dresses for the 1st time!!!! can not wait!!!!! 

I have ordered little black brid cage shapped favour boxes! sooo cute!! 

I have started to make my shoes! its hard but fun!! 

I think i will have this wedding organised a year early lo!!!


----------



## honeybee2

questions to ask hun,,,

https://www.alanhutchison.co.uk/2009/04/30/twenty-questions-to-ask-any-wedding-photographer/


----------



## honeybee2

thats a very good photographer x


----------



## LittleAurora

thank you!!


----------



## LittleAurora

ok, 
this is what i have

ceremony, wedding theme, colour scheme
Agree wedding budget
Find a wedding venue
Book ceremony time and date with registrar
Book reception venue
Start a wedding scrapbook &#8211; with notes, ideas and pictures
Prepare draft guest list
Start looking for my wedding dress 
Choose your bridesmaids
Choose best man and ushers
Start looking for wedding suppliers
Check out accommodation nearby for guests
Book wedding photographer
Book hairdresser (vintage rocks)
Start looking for wedding accessories &#8211; shoes, veil, tiara, jewellery
Started stationery/making own
Choosing favours, table decorations
Bought my wedding ring


There is so much more but i just cant think lol!


----------



## honeybee2

you've done alot hun!


----------



## Mynx

Always best to get what you can out of the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

YES!!! Do it early and to HECK with what people say about waiting until the suggested time frames. Had I done that I would have been up the proverbial creek without a paddle. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

Thats what I was thnking, if I get stuff out of the way (mostly paying for things) then I wont have to worry!

I think Im quite lucky, my fiance is not really doing much planning and is pretty much bending to my every whim! lol!!! 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have been thinking about the table decoration for the wedding. I'm happy with the ivy and everything but i'm thinking about draping some pearls or something from the candelabras. Do you think it would be too cluttered? I really like the little butterflies sitting on the candelabras. Also, would it look stupid if every table had a different colour pearls?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-appr...012?pt=UK_Crafts_Beads_CA&hash=item3cba8a8924
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-appr...247?pt=UK_Crafts_Beads_CA&hash=item3cba8a8df7
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-pcs-...467?pt=UK_Crafts_Beads_CA&hash=item2c5bcb2313


I cant stop thinking about this dress.... https://www.phoebebridal.com/hollyw...2.html?zenid=3e9f431908d52b37454eef97b2cffe3a

I have bought loads of these https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280716967995&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT in various designs for the cup cake wedding cake! I have seen pink and black cupcake cases!! My mum, sister and I are going to bake them all!! I think 90-100 should do it! lol!! I have requested a lovely cake stand so I hope the person can come through!!

Sid is really coming along and developing different ideas for the invites! They look FAB! But no where near finished! lol Plenty of time! lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

Omg!!! I ordered my dress!!!! It's Hollywood dreams ruby!!! But I am getting it made in black!!!!!!! I'm shaking and a little dizzy! Lol I have paid for it in full so thats another thing of the list! I'll post a pic when I get on the laptop or pc!


----------



## Tiff

Eeeek! Isn't it exciting when you buy THE DRESS???? :wohoo:

Looking forward to pictures, it sounds so lovely and unique!


----------



## Mynx

Just did a google search for the dress and omg, it's stunning! Very princessy! Looks lovely in red and I'm sure it'll look even better in black :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ruby.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ruby_1.jpg

veil?
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/veil.jpg

also was thinking something like this for my hair but still not 100% 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/delicate-heirloom-tiara_1813.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/vintage-wreath-tiara_2470.jpg

I still cant beleive i have a dress!!!! THE DRESS!! AHHHHHH *runs about screaming* Can not wait untill it arrives!
I ordered a black 10 layer hoopless petticoat to go underneath. I didnt want a hoop I wanted a 'fluffy' underskirt!


----------



## Tiff

Gorgeous! That will look amazing bustled as well!!! :cloud9:


----------



## apaton

Your dress looks amazing !!!


----------



## honeybee2

your dress is in black? wow! and its gorgeous too!


----------



## Blob

LittleA I love love love everything :haha: I'm totally in love with that dress and black will look fab on you!! The venue is so pretty too :cloud9:


----------



## xpatchx

Wow, someone who's getting married in black! VERY brave!! You're going to look stunning I'm sure. In that dress, who couldn't?

My aunt made my cousin a black dress to get married in, back in 1998! She looked bootiful!

I also didn't want a hooped skirt. I worry it'd be too much when I sit down, so I got a 3 layered tulle petticoat. Obviously for your dress you NEED the 10 layer, as it needs to be pushed out, but my little 3 layer made me feel such a princess!


----------



## Smile181c

That dress is amazing! Thats another thing crossed off your list! :flower: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/KGrHqUOKkME3wEek-BOHwSTzu0_3.jpg

for my hair with some netting to make a bird cage veil!


----------



## Blob

Oooh that's going to look fab I so cannot wait to see the photos are you going to be ready for this majorly early?? Ha ha


----------



## LittleAurora

I know Im going to be so early!! but its soooo hard to pace myself! LOL!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

OK now I'm having doubts about the veil. I am thinking of making a long veil myself. just one tier and very simple on a comb in the back of my hair.

I don't thing i want to wear all my hair up tho.
I'm wondering if a very sheer black would look delicate enough?


----------



## LittleAurora

here is the brooch bouquet!!

Dont think its quite finished! I nkow Ill see more shiny things that I like and will want to add to it.....but here you go!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0266.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0248.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0258.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0265.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0249.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0263.jpg

its bloody heavy! lol


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0245.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0246.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0257.jpg


----------



## Tiff

Oh wow, the brooch looks amazing!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhh it's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Feltzy

Wow that looks amazing, you've done a really good job! I love the hairpiece too.


----------



## honeybee2

looks fab! love the headpiece x


----------



## Mynx

It looks stunning hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Arlandria

LOVE it!!

I'm also trying to make a brooch bouquet, where did you get all your brooches? I keep looking on ebay but just cant seem to find the 'right' ones?

XXX


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks!

I got the brooches from ebay, primark, new look, peacocks, dorethy perkins, top shop! loads of places, if I saw one I bought it!!


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh it's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

the bouquet is amazing hun! So stylish!! Xx


----------



## LittleAurora

thank you!! The ribbon for the handle arrived today so i will get that on and take a pic!
Now to start my sisters one!!


----------



## NuKe

Arlandria said:


> LOVE it!!
> 
> I'm also trying to make a brooch bouquet, where did you get all your brooches? I keep looking on ebay but just cant seem to find the 'right' ones?
> 
> XXX

remember to think of it as a whole compilation of brooches, each one of mine werent particularly pretty or nice, but together they looked AWESOME.


----------



## NuKe

rebecca... i just found the pics... IT'S BRILLIANT!!! well done chick, i told you it wasnt difficult!!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

you did tell me!! lol I love it!!

its so freakin heavy tho! LOL!


----------



## michyk84

dress & bouquet are stunning


----------



## LittleAurora

MY ring my ring my ring!!!!!! omg love it!!

can decide which way to wear it!
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/untitled-5.jpg

Its black diamonds like the stone in my engagement ring!


----------



## taperjeangirl

oh its gor4geous! 

I like it with the wedding ring first (third pic!)


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo I love it!!

I agree, wedding ring 1st and engagement on top xx


----------



## Arlandria

lol - Andrea just noticed we have exactly the same ticker!!

Off to change mine!! :lol:


----------



## Mynx

I agree, 3rd pic looks best :) x


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks! no I have to put it away so I stop tryin it on!! Lol

My hair thing arrived today!! Ill brush my hair and take a pic for you!!


----------



## Faythe

I am so excited reading through this! So totally my kinda wedding :cloud9:

That brooch bouqet looks awesome - mind if I pinch the idea? Gives me something to do for the next 2 years :blush:

Your dress is beautiful and so glad I'm not the only one going for a black dress. You're going to look stunning :hugs:

Officially stalking! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I have some brooches left over if you are interested? Ill take a pic and pm you?


----------



## Faythe

LittleAurora said:


> I have some brooches left over if you are interested? Ill take a pic and pm you?

Yes please!! :hugs: x


----------



## LittleAurora

sent! xx


----------



## Faythe

Thankies!

Oh my, I am googling brooches now. My DF is going to think I've gone nuts :haha:

I love your wedding rings, absolutey stunning :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks!!

I know I loved looking for them! Ebay was a great help! But the cost adds up! ispent a forture on them all!


----------



## Faythe

No throwing the bouqet, mind! :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

i know!! you would kill some one!! lol


----------



## taperjeangirl

i dont even want to add up what I've spent on brooches already! They are mostly vintage ones from ebay, and I'm still not finished buying them!

I'm thinking fresh flowers would have been MUCH cheaper!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

yea but fresh flowers wouldnt have been as nice and you cant keep them forever!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

well this is true! Maybe one of my girls will use my bouquet for their weddings


----------



## LittleAurora

aww that would be sweet!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

help! 

Having dress wobbles! I cancelled my order!!


----------



## michyk84

oooh i love that dress, would be awesome in how you want it, but you need to be happy in what you wear do you get like warm feelings over either gotta go with the 1 that jumps out to you as THE dress


----------



## LittleAurora

well when I saw the 2nd dress my heart started beating faster! No lie!!!!!! I love it!!! I didn't want to get married in white but when I saw that dress I didn't care if it couldn't be made in any other colour! Thats how much I loved it!! And then when I emailed about getting it made in black and they said yes I canceled the other order straight away!!!

Please let me have made the right choice! but I LOVE this dress even more than the 1st !!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

That is seriously GORGEOUS! Wow hun! Absolutely lush - I think you made the right choice :hugs: xx


----------



## michyk84

from that sounds like you have now found the one :D


----------



## LittleAurora

omg my heart! lol! Its going to burst out of my chest! lol

I know I have made the right choice. I have paid in full for the 2nd dress and I think I will feel better once the money from the other dress is refunded into my acc! lol!! 
They said it could take up to 30 days!


----------



## Faythe

Why 30 days? A refund should take no longer than 48hours to reach your account......

I need to find someone to make my dress as I canny find anything online. Is it bad I am contemplating getting it made now? :blush:

Hun if you feel like that then you most definately made the right choice and rightly so, it's lovely :cloud9: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

Thank you thank you thank you!! I just needed some one else to voice an opinion! I'm practically doing this on my own. My hubbster to be is fab but he cant see the dress! My mum is an idiot and my sister is in Edinburgh!
I showed my friends and they loved it! But I needed unbiased opinions!! 

AHHHHH SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faythe

Eeeee! I'm excited for you :hugs::happydance:

You can relax now :haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

does happy dance!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!!!!

this is where we will be getting married IN THAT DRESS!!! OMG!!! LOL

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/298510_10150283075713105_588143104_8068603_3688150_n.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

oh and relax!?!?! are you serious?! there is a wedding to plan!! PMSL!!!


----------



## Faythe

Haha you know what I mean :winkwink:

That venue is gorgeous too :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks! it in a country park right beside a beautiful beach so the photos should be fab!!! 

this is the photographer 
https://www.facebook.com/Brainlessl...es/Wild-Daisy-Art-Photography/128685463816371


----------



## LittleAurora

the car!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/19.jpg


----------



## Blob

No looking for more dresses now woman!!! Once you've bought your dress you do not look :haha: it looks gorgeous!!

Love the car also :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

I know I know Ill stop now!! LOL

I know in my heart this is THE ONE!!! WHOOP


----------



## Faythe

That car is freakin' awesome!


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!! 

We saw it at Belfast custom bike show

they are from www.goonz.cc :)

this is my hubbsters flickr...there are a couple of pics on there I think... https://www.flickr.com/photos/sidkinky

My shrug arrived today and I love it! its so nice, really soft!

I need some veil ideas please! I'm thinking long light soft black 1 layer edged in thin ribbon.... thoughts? Ideas? Pictures? 

Thanks


----------



## LittleAurora

bought this in pink for my little girl to wear on the day!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/BeyG82QB2kKGrHqQOKjgErzIqpwvBK-sM3QDdw_3.jpg

is is what the other half will be wearing!

Thhttps://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/67a41e69dcc2dcd8db7ec4efe8fdb5ba.jpg

not sure about tie colour yet


----------



## Tiff

Love the black kilt. My guy is wearing a kilt too, but he's going with the royal stewart. He is doing a black shirt with red tie though! :haha:

Love all your choices, and woohoo for being under the year mark for your wedding!!!! :dance:


----------



## LittleAurora

less than a year!!! wHO HOO!!

and you!!! 18 days OMG!


----------



## michyk84

that car is so cool & i wish my man would wear a kilt men in kilts are awesome


----------



## LittleAurora

arnt they jusy!! drives me wild!! lol


The material arrived for me to make my veil today!! whoop!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the car! :D


----------



## Smile181c

Everything is looking ace hun :D Love the new dress! Can totally imagine in in black :flower: xx


----------



## LittleAurora

opps been ages since I updated!
But we have been away.

My custom petticoat arrived. Which is awsome but i thnik ill need more layers. The seamstress said I can wait untill my dress arrives and if i need more she will add more!

We are going to the venue on the 7th! so im very excited about that!!


----------



## LittleAurora

went the venue today!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here are some pictures!!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_1124.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_1121.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_111901.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_1119.jpg
amelia 'helping'
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_1114.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_111102.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_111101.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_1107.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/P07-09-11_1105.jpg


----------



## Mynx

Beautiful!! :cloud9:


----------



## LittleAurora

so excited!! just paid the venue!! It feels like the wedding is actually going to go ahead instead of just all this planning ! LOL!

We also got upgraded to the honeymoon cottage with champagne for 2 nights!!! 
https://www.theoldinn.com/bedrooms/room/2

EEP!!!


----------



## michyk84

venue looks amazing


----------



## LittleAurora

Thanks!! I'm so excited!!

That was the moment it felt real and now I'm grinning from ear to ear!!

plus its exclusive! No other wedding and personally ours for the while day and night!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/erinsders.png

the bridesmaid dress!! 

Its going to be in black with a pink underskirt!

And! I have ordered the hubbster to bes ring!! 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/sids2ndring.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Oooooo I likey the bridesmaid dresses...where they from??

Look fab!! x


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.katefearnleyboutique.co.uk/

there are some really nice dresses on there!


----------



## Smile181c

I really like your BM dresses! xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I have my the hubsters buttonhole to match my bouquet! What do you think?

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/sidbutton1.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/sidb4.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

<3 it! x


----------



## apaton

Wow That's fab !! Your planning is really comming along :D x


----------



## Arlandria

Love that!! :D


----------



## EmyDra

Some awesome things going on here :) 

We were at a wedding in July at The old Inn for the reception - it was FAB. Really gorgeous place and the weather was superb. We all hung about and drunk champers in the gardeny bit with all the chairs.


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh the hubsters wedding ring arrived thismoring!!


----------



## LittleAurora

I bough my shoes today!! what do you think? they are iron fist sugar witch!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ifl0708-gallery.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ifl0708-shoe.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/1365069360m2_main.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/1365069360m5_main.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

My bridesmaids jewelry 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/d_353213.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/d_559908.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Love the iron fist flats :D x


----------



## EmyDra

Love the shoes!


----------



## LittleAurora

Thank you!


----------



## LittleAurora

I got an email with a pic of my dress today!! SO EXCITED!!! It is covered in swarovski crystals that you cant see in the pic!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/1157-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/1157-2.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

Beautiful :D xx


----------



## EmyDra

WOW That's stunning!!! The roses and detail at the back is delicious.


----------



## LittleAurora

thank you!! the back should sit like this when i have my petticoat underneath it!!
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/ruby-1.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

wow :thumbup: x


----------



## LittleAurora

ITS HERE!!! 

Its too big and needs taken in, but its here!!! (sorry for the crap pics)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/image1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/photo2.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/image-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/photo3.jpg


----------



## michyk84

wowzer your dress is beyond stunning :D


----------



## EmyDra

Very very awesome!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Looks good on you, even if it does need taken in!


----------



## Blob

OMG OMG the dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## apaton

Love the dress it looks fab x


----------



## LittleAurora

Here are some updates!! 
The invites!! 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/image11.jpg

Bouquet 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_01352.jpg

Dress
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/photo4.jpg

Table plan and signing cards for guest book
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/photo.jpg

cake
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/cake2.jpg

Everything is going really well and I have set up my own Business!! 
https://www.facebook.com/BroochBouquetsbyAurora


----------

